# What would you rather be a werewolf or a vampire?



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2008)

Since Halloween is coming up I thought about a movie I saw some time ago called Underworld (movie about the war between werewolves and vampires).

Then I got to thinking about which I'd rather be

a vampire:- stay up all night...get to wear cool clothes...young women fall under hypnotic spells...after being staked you get to come back as soon as someone drops some blood in the wrong place.

or a werewolf:- have to get 1 new set of clothes every month...look scruffy (I have that down to a fine art already)...you get to howl at the moon...food is free and no cooking time...you live a normal life other than growing fangs and turning into a mindless carniverous flesh-tearing monster once a month.

Hard choice but I think the werewolf option is what I'd choose.

Anybody else get an opinion on the subject of which they would rather be?


----------



## Teabag (5 Oct 2008)

I think Vampire every time. I like the idea of changing into a bat (or bats?) and flying around the place looking for big busty maidens to love-bite.


----------



## mathepac (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> ... you live a normal life other than growing fangs and turning into a mindless carniverous flesh-tearing monster once a month.
> 
> ...


A handy defence mechanism for men - I think this would be my option.


----------



## rmelly (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> you get to howl at the moon...food is free and no cooking time...


 
All once a month, so not a significant 'perk'.

What about Frankenstein?


----------



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> looking for big busty maidens to love-bite.



I think werewolves look for big people to bite anyway so your options are at least doubled



rmelly said:


> What about Frankenstein?



Because Frankenstein was a mad scientist I'm not too sure how many people would be keen to be him.

Now Frankenstein's creation/monster would have to be a group choice since he is made up of various people's bits.


----------



## rmelly (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Because Frankenstein was a mad scientist I'm not too sure how many people would be keen to be him.
> 
> Now Frankenstein's creation/monster would have to be a group choice since he is made up of various people's bits.


 
What about the ability to give life? Your 'creations' would be forever in your debt if handled properly. You could put together an army of super soldiers and take over the world.


----------



## cole (5 Oct 2008)

Werewolf: You pretty much live an ordinary life except for the once a month thing (sort of like pmt for men). Can't see the advantages.

Vampire: you could easily assimilate into a pack of goths and voila...vengence. Plus the comely maiden appeal etc wouldn't hurt.

Frankentein's monster: a tragic lonely figure (at least in the book version) so no thanks.

Zombie's: the slow shuffle, mumbling and rotting limbs don't really appeal.

Vampire any night.


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Oct 2008)

Vampire. Being immortal is a huge advantage for making long term investments.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> What about the ability to give life? Your 'creations' would be forever in your debt if handled properly. You could put together an army of super soldiers and take over the world.



I suppose one of the big problems would be to try to find a ruined castle like the one in Young Frankenstein plus you need a mad laugh and of course there is always the danger of a pack of villagers with flaming torches and pitchforks to deal with.

You have the same problem if you are a werewolf or a vampire but at least you can fight back!

Zombies don't do it for anybody!


----------



## cole (5 Oct 2008)

Actually just thought of a major vampire disadvantage..... The probability of meeting tom cruise is vastly increased.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Since Halloween is coming up I thought about a movie I saw some time ago called Underworld (movie about the war between werewolves and vampires).



If I got to have a go on the Kate Bekinsale character from said film then a vampire I would be (to the tune of the Monty Python traindriver song)


----------



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Vampire. Being immortal is a huge advantage for making long term investments.



Yeah but all the long term investments are fine but you can't go on summer holidays and you have to sleep in a coffin with soil from your own country so you might get to sleep all day but it's not sleeping in a comfortable bed with a duvet and pillows.


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> you can't go on summer holidays and you have to sleep in a coffin with soil from your own country so you might get to sleep all day but it's not sleeping in a comfortable bed with a duvet and pillows.



After a few centuries a careful vampire could accumulate massive wealth, €1 trillion say, then he'd create a SPECTRE-like organisation to run the next phase of the plan. He would construct a massive solar power collecting array in space that would collect and beam down energy to earth as an alternative to burning fossil fuels. The array itself would be hundreds of kilometers across. It would pay its own way and still be a good investment but to make sure SPECTRE could be used to sabotage any alternative energy sources that posed a serious threat while seeking not to constrain the overall size of the economy too much. When the vampire wanted to go on holiday and go out during the day the collector would be maneuvered to block out the Sun. Normal mortals would just have to accept this and hope that he didn't go on holiday where they lived.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> After a few centuries a careful vampire could accumulate massive wealth, €1 trillion say, then he'd create a SPECTRE-like organisation to run the next phase of the plan. He would construct a massive solar power collecting array in space that would collect and beam down energy to earth as an alternative to burning fossil fuels. The array itself would be hundreds of kilometers across. It would pay its own way and still be a good investment but to make sure SPECTRE could be used to sabotage any alternative energy sources that posed a serious threat while seeking not to constrain the overall size of the economy too much. When the vampire wanted to go on holiday and go out during the day the collector would be maneuvered to block out the Sun. Normal mortals would just have to accept this and hope that he didn't go on holiday where they lived.



Vampires can't swim,
don't eat food,
can't take the sun,
don't drink alcohol.
Not much point in them going on holidays.

But werewolves can do all the above.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Vampires can't swim,
> don't eat food,
> can't take the sun,
> don't drink alcohol.
> ...



Who said they can't swim?


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

What about Highlander?


----------



## Caveat (6 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Who said they can't swim?


 
Haven't they a problem with water or something?


----------



## Teabag (6 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Haven't they a problem with water or something?



Vampires cant cross running water I think. And they hate holy water.


----------



## Teabag (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> What about Highlander?



He wasn't a vampire. He was an 'immortal'.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

Vampire for sure!!! 
I love the idea of a bit of vampirism, looking all sexy and cool by night, sleeping in my silk lined coffin by day, nice teeth, immortality, no worrying about diets or eating the wrong foods.......all sounds good to me!!


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> He wasn't a vampire. He was an 'immortal'.


 
I didn't say he was - I was suggesting him as an alternative, he has immortality (almost), but without the vampire downsides.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> I didn't say he was - I was suggesting him as an alternative, he has immortality (almost), but without the vampire downsides.


 
Its not a great alternative, Id hate to have a Kurgen after me the whole time.
Plus the Prize was rubbish.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Haven't they a problem with water or something?



That was the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Its not a great alternative, Id hate to have a Kurgen after me the whole time.


 
A vampire will have Van Helsing after him the whole time...


----------



## efm (6 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> And they hate holy water.


 
Yup.....it tastes awful!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> A vampire will have Van Helsing after him the whole time...


 
But Van Helsing only has a limited lifespan cos he is mortal, the Kurgen would be after you for eternity!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> If I got to have a go on the Kate Bekinsale character from said film then a vampire I would be (to the tune of the Monty Python traindriver song)



Yeah but the man she had a go with is a werewolf.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> But Van Helsing only has a limited lifespan cos he is mortal, the Kurgen would be after you for eternity!


 
Not always e.g. in the eponymous 2004 film:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Helsing#Van_Helsing_.282004.29


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

Aha - so you could be getting followed around by Van Helsing for eternity.......

Im still more afraid of the Kurgen - he was just such a horrible looking character!!! Mind you I could hide in church and be safe as Highlander, no chance of that as a vampire.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Aha - so you could be getting followed around by Van Helsing for eternity.......
> 
> Im still more afraid of the Kurgen - he was just such a horrible looking character!!! Mind you I could hide in church and be safe as Highlander, no chance of that as a vampire.


 
Highlander eventually defeated Kurgan in 1985.


----------



## ney001 (6 Oct 2008)

I would most definitely rather be a werewolf, having six dogs/cats in a small cottage, I am already used to finding hair everywhere, on my clothes, in my food, in my bed etc so shedding wouldn't be an issue - plus I wouldn't like to live forever!.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Highlander eventually defeated Kurgan in 1985.


 
Yes - but that resulted in him winning the Prize and losing his immortality.
Immortality only lasted as long as Kurgen did (or any other immortals) - in the end there can be only one


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Yes - but that resulted in him winning the Prize and losing his immortality.
> Immortality only lasted as long as Kurgen did (or any other immortals) - in the end there can be only one


 
Are you sure? According to wikipedia: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurgan_(Highlander)):



> These devoted followers of the Kurgan would continue to remain active for decades, even following his death in New York City in 1985, seeking to destroy MacLeod for his actions in the first _Highlander_ film. The Kurgan's influence would continue to be felt in the world for some time to come – Connor MacLeod received a "Dark Quickening" from his enemy, *resulting in the deaths of several innocent Immortals at Connor's hands in early 1987*, until Duncan MacLeod aided in purging the Kurgan's last influences from his cousin's tortured psyche.[11]


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

Apologies rmelly - I actually watched Highlander on dvd last week so Im basing what I said on that, I havent seen any of the sequels, I thought Kurgan was killed and Connor McLeod had lost him immortality and that was that. 
Will have to watch the sequels now!!!!


----------



## Caveat (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Apologies rmelly - I actually watched Highlander on dvd last week so Im basing what I said on that


 
You should really base your opinions on fact, not some movie.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> You should really base your opinions on fact, not some movie.


 
Fair point, Ill just slink back off to me red silk lined coffin then.......


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

In fairness to Truthseeker, I'm getting all this from Wikipedia which might not be so reliable...


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> In fairness to Truthseeker, I'm getting all this from Wikipedia which might not be so reliable...


 
Probably more reliable than me only seeing first movie though!!!

Back to being a werewolf or a vampire - the vampires in Interview with a Vampire were having a good time (for the most part), and no Van Helsing after them, even though they did keep moaning about not being able to experience the mortal side of life - but I think if you get to be immortal you have to expect some downsides.


----------



## shnaek (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> no worrying about diets or eating the wrong foods.......all sounds good to me!!


That's true actually - you never see an overweight vampire.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2008)

shnaek said:


> that's True Actually - You Never See An Overweight Vampire.



 Lol


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

shnaek said:


> That's true actually - you never see an overweight vampire.


 
The grandfather in 'The Munsters' was a bit chubby wasn't he?


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> The grandfather in 'The Munsters' was a bit chubby wasn't he?



That was just on TV. Real vampires are only in films.


----------



## MrMan (6 Oct 2008)

They always dress quite well (vampires) considering that they don't have a reflection (just an idle thought that popped into my head.) I'd definitely be a vampire but prefer to be the invisible man if the choice was there.


----------



## Caveat (6 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> They always dress quite well (vampires) considering that they don't have a reflection...


 
 LOL



> I'd definitely be a vampire but prefer to be the invisible man if the choice was there.


 
Yep. Very useful.


----------



## Teabag (6 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> I'd definitely be a vampire but prefer to be the invisible man if the choice was there.



Does the invisible man have to walk around naked to avail of his 'talent'. I mean, if he wore clothes, he's not invisible. It could be tricky being an invisible man in Ireland in the winter.
Or can he turn it on/off like a switch ? So many questions...


----------



## DavyJones (6 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> Does the invisible man have to walk around naked to avail of his 'talent'. I mean, if he wore clothes, he's not invisible. It could be tricky being an invisible man in Ireland in the winter.
> Or can he turn it on/off like a switch ? So many questions...



Funnily enough I was watching the movie the Invisible man last night, the one with Chevy Chase. It seemed whatever clothes he was wearing when he first turned invisible were also invisible. If he wore other clothes he was visible.

As A big fan of Angel (the character is Irish, from Galway) I'd have to go with being a vamp, seeing all your love ones grow old and die wouldn't be a problem as you are souless and probably have killed them all early on.


----------



## Teabag (6 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I'd have to go with being a vamp, seeing all your love ones grow old and die wouldn't be a problem as you are souless and probably have killed them all early on.



Couldn't you turn them all into vampires too and all live happily ever after ? It would be rude not to...if anyone of them eventually got bored of immortality, a stake thru the heart would sort it...a kind of Nosferatu Euthanasia


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Oct 2008)

All female vampires are super sexy, slim and have perfect make-up. I'd be happy enough with that.

If I could meet the immortal "Captain Jack" (admittedly not a vampire but with us both being immortal there's a chance we'd meet....right?) I'd be one happy vampy.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Oct 2008)

Elvira wasn't slim - she was quite the curvy Vampire(ss) - whats a female vampire called anyways?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

If we're changing the rules here Id like it to be noted that Id like mind control as my super secret weapon.
Or telekinesis if mind control is too tall an order.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Oct 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> If I could meet the immortal "Captain Jack" (admittedly not a vampire but with us both being immortal there's a chance we'd meet....right?) I'd be one happy vampy.


 
_Which_ immortal Captain Jack?


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> _Which_ immortal Captain Jack?


 
I'm assuming that (s)he meant Captain Jack Sparrow of the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise. There was something about him not being killable while he had Davy Jones locker or something?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Oct 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> All female vampires are super sexy, slim and have perfect make-up.



[broken link removed] is Pearl from Blade.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> [broken link removed] is Pearl from Blade.


 
A 'nice' reminder that they're not all on a par with Kate Beckinsale (in leather).


----------



## franmac (6 Oct 2008)

Now Frankenstein's creation/monster would have to be a group choice since he is made up of various people's bits.[/quote]


Sounds like Victoria Beckham.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> I'm assuming that (s)he meant Captain Jack Sparrow of the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise. There was something about him not being killable while he had Davy Jones locker or something?


 

Nope, I meant Captain Jack of Torchwood...although the other one is kindda cute despite the swagger.


----------



## MrMan (7 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> Does the invisible man have to walk around naked to avail of his 'talent'. I mean, if he wore clothes, he's not invisible. It could be tricky being an invisible man in Ireland in the winter.
> Or can he turn it on/off like a switch ? So many questions...



But you could go naked into a field full of thistles in the rain at any opportunity and cause no offence ( or is that the object of the exercise?).


----------



## Purple (7 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> [broken link removed] is Pearl from Blade.



There was no need for that.


----------



## Teabag (7 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> But you could go naked into a field full of thistles in the rain at any opportunity and cause no offence ( or is that the object of the exercise?).



Good point and well presented. Of course, the object of the exercise is not to cause offence. Privacy is key. That can sometimes mean a lot of walking though so invisibility would be handy. 
Saturday was a cracking day for it.


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Oct 2008)

Well, in Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman, there was something along the lines of his strength being extended to the suit while he was wearing it.  Maybe the same applies to the Invisible Man?

I'd have to go with being a vampire.  Although, depending on which source you go with, I may have to go on a crash diet and get a complete makeover beforehand, since some legends have you rise as a vampire looking exactly as you did when you died.  Can't go around looking a fright when I can't even check myself out in the mirror!


----------



## pc7 (9 Oct 2008)

Yup I'm with the vamprires its all very sexy! That opening scene in blade with the music pumping and the big rave! Great opening to a movie!! Maybe I'd rather be a female blade - best of both worlds!


----------



## S.L.F (9 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> There was no need for that.



Sorry Purple hope this makes up for it.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Sorry Purple hope this makes up for it.


Thank you my friend, that more than makes up for it.  (no need for coffee this morning to get the heart going!)


----------



## S.L.F (10 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Thank you my friend, that more than makes up for it.  (no need for coffee this morning to get the heart going!)



Plus you probably had trouble standing up just like most of the lads on the set of the movie.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Plus you probably had trouble standing up just like most of the lads on the set of the movie.



Indeed... for quite some time...


----------



## S.L.F (10 Oct 2008)

purple said:


> indeed... For Quite Some Time...



:d


----------

